# Question on live view focus vs viewfinder AF and micro focus adjustment re 80D



## Ivan Muller (Aug 13, 2016)

I am having some problems getting my 80D to focus sharply.

I have tried some micro focus adjustments but still not sharp.

I have also tried to do live view focusing but with same results.

When I do the same with my M3 everything is sharp as it should be..

Am I missing something? I have used the same lens with both cameras, same settings etc. on the 70-300L

My question really is, does the micro focus adjustment s influence live view focus? I don't think it should as its two different systems , but just to make sure...? Also I cant find the anything in the manual, have I missed it somewhere?

Only thing I haven't tried is to compare MF with the two cameras....

Any comments?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2016)

AFMA does not have any effect on live view focusing. Definitely try 10 X magnification in LV with manual focusing, take 4-5 shots, and compare the sharpest between the two cameras.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2016)

Ivan Muller said:


> I am having some problems getting my 80D to focus sharply.
> 
> I have tried some micro focus adjustments but still not sharp.
> 
> ...



I'd suspect a lens issue, assuming you took reasonable care to have the camera solid, used a high shutter speed.

Live AF, assuming it is set to DPAF should be accurate and unaffected by AFMA. Adjusting focus manually while watching the live view and magnified 5X or more should be perfect. I tether to my PC and then magnify the 24 inch image by 5X, focus manually, and its as good as it gets. Equal or better than live AF.

Have you tried with different lenses?


----------



## sunnyVan (Aug 13, 2016)

If you can provide some pictures and settings you're using, we can have a better sense of what's going on. But I would suspect shutter speed being too low. Or are you saying with exact same shutter speeds on both cameras you still get blurry pictures on 80d? 

Another thing to watch out for is the touch to shoot function. It's handy for candid shoots with wide angle lens. But with a telephoto zoom it's a receipe for blurry pictures.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks all for the prompt replies!

Yes of course , tripod, same shutter speed, iso sharpness settings etc etc. focused exactly on same spot, tried different fstops, in every single instance the M3 gave sharper images, like I expected from lenses I know well.

Tried MF just now, the light was failing a bit but again the M3 returned much sharper images....this time with my 85mm f1.8 lens that gives me very sharp images on the m3 even wide open....and yes I tried it at 10xmagnification.

I tried phoning a few camera shops but just got stupid answers....

I will reshoot tomorrow in full sunlight and post the images here, now it's dark...

I wonder if it could be a lens mount/sensor alignment problem, or maybe inability to focus at infinity...or maybe I'm doing something really stupid!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2016)

Ivan Muller said:


> Thanks all for the prompt replies!
> 
> Yes of course , tripod, same shutter speed, iso sharpness settings etc etc. focused exactly on same spot, tried different fstops, in every single instance the M3 gave sharper images, like I expected from lenses I know well.
> 
> ...



If the problem persists after your testing as you described it, only the camera is left. The sensor alignment and lens mount can have mechanical assembly errors, and infinity focus could be affected by that, as well as normal ranges. Each sensor has the amount of correction shimming marked on three corners, if the assembler puts the wrong shims in, or puts them in the wrong place, you will not be able to get a photo that is sharp across the frame.

I do not believe that anything electronic would cause your issue.

I normally put a new camera mounted to my light table and test it out for sharp images before trying it handheld. If it won't take sharp photos when bolted down to my heavy table, there is a issue. I've never had one over dozens of cameras, but it obviously happens.

Can you return or exchange the camera?


----------



## Ivan Muller (Aug 13, 2016)

Well I went to my shop where I bought the camera this afternoon and explained my problem...there was no offer to send it in or have Canon look at it....not entirely unexpected but that's the culture here.... Sort of, don't make your problem mine,I will let the Canon outsourced repair center have a look , but once again I expect a ' within tolerance " verdict from them, judging from past experience.....so really a bit of a stressfully situation for me at the moment...will see what happens nextweek...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 13, 2016)

I believe the EOS 80D has a stronger AA-filter than the EOS M3:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=458&Camera=995&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=458&Sample=0&SampleComp=0&CameraComp=1044&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 13, 2016)

Are you comparing raw files or jpegs ? The M3 will have more sharpening applied as a default being power shot driven.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Aug 14, 2016)

Raw files & sharpness settings all equal 

I think it's probably mechanical as per Spokane's post...

First time ever that I have had problems with a Canon body since my first digital, a 20d in 2004


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 14, 2016)

As I said above, the 80D has a stronger AA-filter than M3 so images will always be slightly softer on the 80D. The question is how much softer is it in your case. If you post 100% crops then we can see how much of a difference there is and whether that would be the expected amount of softness or an excessive amount. 

p.s. This sounds like a 5Ds vs 5Ds-R situation: I would only be bothered if I was not able to compensate for the softer image with sharpening.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 14, 2016)

I recommend that you send the camera and lens in to Canon directly. Send copies of the results on a thumb drive and describe the situation. If you belong to CPS, better.

I had sharpness issues and sent my pretty new/gently used lenses in to find out that the focusing mechanism was messed up (300 1.8L IS II, 70-200 2.8 II is). Canon replaced the mechanism, cleaned, and made all adjustments for about $260 USD. I'm testing lenses now.

Obviously, you can continue to torture yourself about something you can't fix, of let Canon fix it.

Good luck.

scot


----------



## Ivan Muller (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Scott, obviously the answer is to have Canon fix it, I suppose i'm just trying to eliminate human error first and know I have a case...

I just have to check one more thing and that is the stronger AA filter on the 80d, which I didn't know about, mentioned by StudentOfLight...so once again I will take a few comparison shots and have another critical look...

If you are as technologically backward as I am then you have to make sure of your facts first....


----------

